# HD network stations in small DMAs



## kandor (Dec 29, 2007)

In the Corpus Christi market (DMA #129), we still do not have CBS or FOX in HD. I can understand FOX, it's anew and small station, but not having CBS in HD just irritates the hell out of me. Further, the CBS station (KZTV-10) is in the process of being sold so it looks like at least another 12 months before anyone even thinks about buying the equipment needed.  

I was wondering if we're am anomoly down here or if there are larger DMAs that have the same problem.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Who is selling them and who is buying them? The Salt Lake ABC station "refused" to do an agreement with Dish. They were owned by Clear Channel but just bought by Newport TV. I have been told that Newport will sign a HD agreement with Dish soon. btw..........the Salt Lake DMA covers all of Utah.


----------



## kandor (Dec 29, 2007)

Eagle Creek Broadcasting is selling, SagamoreHill Broadcasting is buying. 

I'm not worrying about satellite agreements yet. I just want HD OTA from them.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Good Luck, I hope you get it. I know it's frustrating.................ABC Salt Lake has HD OTA and they "sell" it to the "other" sat. company but Dish is outta luck.


----------

